# Training a four year old wether?



## NubianLady (May 6, 2010)

I have a quite large Nubian wether that I would like to train to pull a cart. He is my BIG baby, but being a Nubian there is some definite drama in there too, LOL. My question is, since he is almost five years old, how hard would it be to train him to pull at this point? I have done little things like draping full feed sacks across his back and letting him carry them a few minutes, and my son (without my permission!) has actually ridden him around the dry lot a couple of times, he didn't make a big fuss over these things at all.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's not usually hard to train a goat to pull as long as he's got a nice temperament and good manners. Training them to _drive_ can be another story.  For now, just focus on the pulling. It sounds like he's off to a good start already. Nubians are usually very friendly and people-oriented which makes them ideal draft goats, and it sounds like yours is also not skittish--another plus. The first thing to do is to make sure he has good manners and leads well. Before introducing a cart, teach him basic voice commands like "walk" and "woah". If he's a gentle giant the way you describe, he should be very easy to work with, and he's at a very good age to start since he's all done growing.


----------



## NubianLady (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Is there any certain kind of harness that is best to start with? Also do you have any training tips for me? I have lots of experience training dogs, not so much my my goats. LOL


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a nylon harness from Hoegger's that I've been using for ten years. It's a good fit for a large goat. I'm also looking into miniature horse harnesses since I think some of those would fit a large goat and they're often better-made. There's a lady on these forums who goes by "Bambi" who makes harnesses. You could contact her and see what she's got. You probably just want to dive right in and go for a proper goat harness since your goat is done growing. With a younger goat you can get away with makeshift harnesses since they're not big enough to pull a load anyway, and whatever you use on them will be too small by the time they're grown. But your guy is ready to go. 

Goats rarely need desensitization like horses. As long as your goat has good manners, leads well, and trusts you with unfamiliar objects, he should not be nervous about a harness and cart. Introduce him to the halter first and make sure he's accustomed to being led by his head. You can also practice ground driving without a cart. Stand behind him with reins and a whip and cue him to move forward with a touch of the whip and tell him "Walk on!" Have a helper lead him forward at this point. Practice starting, stopping, and turning until he will go through the commands without a person walking in front (be aware that this can be a long and tedious process if your goat prefers to follow rather than go in front, and he will probably turn around to face you a lot at first). 

It is important to have a helper the first few times you hitch him to your cart. Have your helper hold him steady so he can't walk off half-hitched. Lead him around with the cart to familiarize him with the feel of the shafts and the sight of something following behind. It's best to do this in an enclosed area the first time if possible. Most goats will not spook or bolt, but the odd one might so it's best to play it safe when starting out. If you've practiced ground driving, you can stand behind the cart and drive him with your helper walking in front to help steady and guide him. If you haven't worked out the driving yet, it's still ok to have your goat pull. You'll just need to lead him. Many goats who pull carts successfully in parades and at parties have never learned to drive from behind. What you teach your goat depends on your goals, his will to learn, and how much time you can spend training him.


----------



## NubianLady (May 6, 2010)

OK, thanks for the info, that's very helpful. My Bill does tend to be more of a follower than a leader, honestly if I have to lead him I don't mind that. I probably won't ever be riding in a cart, I would just like to have some help moving big loads, LOL.


----------

